

Facebook’s new face: What does it needs to accomplish? - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8097

======
BornInTheUSSR
This looks like a definite step forward in design for Facebook, but does
anyone know what they are doing about their business model? This is what I am
really curious to see. Do flyers and beacon alone justify the multi-billion
dollar valuations?

